# SF Bay Area - Bay Bimmerz Caravan



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

Bay Bimmerz is planning to have a caravan down to Bimmerfest from the SF Bay Area. Add yourself to the mailing list by emailing [email protected].


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Rob! 

Caravan info will be posted for Bay Bimmerz soon. We will be leaving early Friday so request the day off NOW!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

How early, Jay? I have the day off but I'll be dropping the pooch off at the kennel that morning.


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

Not sure. Last year we meet in Gilroy around 11am. So probably around that time.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

e28jay said:


> *Not sure. Last year we meet in Gilroy around 11am. So probably around that time. *


Cool, when people say early I think before 8 or so. Gilroy at 11 means forming up the Tri-Valley contingent around 9:30-10.


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

yea, 11 or 12 would be good. 

i'm gonna go in that day for a few hours so i don't have to request a vacation day.


----------



## Ndna Jnz (Feb 15, 2003)

*I'm in Pleasanton...*

so count me in for the drive down to Gilroy. Are we going to meet for coffee or breakfast?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

e28jay said:


> *Thanks Rob!
> 
> Caravan info will be posted for Bay Bimmerz soon. We will be leaving early Friday so request the day off NOW! *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You tellem Jay!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Tell me what you think of this plan?

Meet at Nordy's at 9:00am, depart at 9:30am, arrive in Gilroy "approx" 10:30am (remember the sh**ty traffic last year)and fill your bellies and gas tanks in Gilroy.
Depart Gilroy "promptly" at 11:30am and head out for
"Bimmer Heaven" in Santa Barbara/Cutter BMW.

Oh, Cliff, if it was me, I'd leave at 6am, but I "know" not many could handle that.

Oh, and Rob, take a fricken day off, sheesh..........................


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Works for me Keith. You may want the evite that goes out to remind people to use their heads and fill their tanks before showing up :tsk: BTW, is the crew using GMRS-FRS radios for caravan communications (and/or drives in general)?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

I myself will fillup at the 76 station right next to where we all will meet in Gilroy.
As far as handhelds go, I will have my Talkabout 2-way and cell phone.
I wish I had a V1.


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

damn 11 am. school's out at 1 pm. But i can prolly skip school that day. I'm working on getting a 98 m3 this thursday, so im definately gonna have a bimmer sometime soon


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Keith said:


> *I will have my Talkabout 2-way and cell phone.
> I wish I had a V1. *


I've got all 3


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I've got all 3  *


So Doug, what's the deal, who's coming and what time are you leaving home for P-Town/Cali??????


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I've got all 3  *


So will I shortly (radio is sitting on some Amazonian's picklist). Guess we've got the radar coverage thing down.


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

Keith said:


> *
> Tell me what you think of this plan?
> 
> Meet at Nordy's at 9:00am, depart at 9:30am, arrive in Gilroy "approx" 10:30am (remember the sh**ty traffic last year)and fill your bellies and gas tanks in Gilroy.
> ...


That sounds perfect Keith!!! Damn I can't wait!!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Keith said:


> *So Doug, what's the deal, who's coming and what time are you leaving home for P-Town/Cali?????? *


Dunno :dunno: Jon and Clem and I are still talking. I'll put the pressure to 'em. Jon may take the Beemer (bike) now.

My "fresh meat" backed out due to cost.

It may just be me hooking up with you guys and we'll have to hunt Jon and Clem down at the 'fest.

If I'm running alone I'll leave here at 0 dark 30 in the AM.

My V1 is on order (2nd day air) should arrive today.
I've got spare Talkabouts too.

Car should be ready by mid-March (goodies arriving daily)


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Dunno :dunno: Jon and Clem and I are still talking. I'll put the pressure to 'em. Jon may take the Beemer (bike) now.
> 
> My "fresh meat" backed out due to cost.
> 
> ...


Hey, if it's just you, so what, we will have a great time regardless.

Great, if you leave that early, you will be fine on getting here at a decent time. :thumbup:

There's still lots of time for anyone to join you, so get the word out and see what happens.

Nice, bring all the Talkabouts you can, I have two as well.
V1, the only way to go. :thumbup:

I plan on having lots done myself by mid-March, sub-frame bushings, sway bars, tires etc........................


----------



## Ndna Jnz (Feb 15, 2003)

*Keith: Where do you live in P-town?*

I live on Oakland Ave, near Santa Rita and Stoneridge.

Jeff
[email protected]
97 540i/6
Aspen Silver


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Keith: Where do you live in P-town?*



Ndna Jnz said:


> *I live on Oakland Ave, near Santa Rita and Stoneridge.
> 
> Jeff
> [email protected]
> ...


Hey Jeff, I live right next to Raleys off Sunol Blvd. and Junipero.
My sister-in-law lives right by you on Alexander Ct.
I know the area well.
Are you currently on the Bay Bimmerz mailing liist?
If not, go to [email protected] and ask to be added to their mailing list, it's grown very large.
We will be posting soon, the specifics on Bimmerfest 2003.
Stay tuned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ndna Jnz (Feb 15, 2003)

*Where I live*

Yes, I just recently signed up for the mailing list. I met a few E39ers in San Jose last month, and will probably meet up with them at some point. We had a fender-rolling "clinic" and did a sound-deadening install, and also painted a bunch of bulbs silver. It was pretty fun. Krispy Kremes and German beer too!


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

even though bimmefest is 1.5 months away, i can't wait to go!!! :rofl:


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

*Newbie ready to go to bimmerfest*

I'm a newbie and signed up at baybimmers. I am ready to join the caravan down to bimmerfest. Waiting for the updates!


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Newbie ready to go to bimmerfest*



d1trupinoy said:


> *I'm a newbie and signed up at baybimmers. I am ready to join the caravan down to bimmerfest. Waiting for the updates! *


Sounds great, stay tuned! :thumbup:

Keith


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

yep, stay tuned as the date gets closer. :bigpimp:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

So the info from Seattle changes daily...it will either be one (me) or 4...stay tuned


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

Do I go ahead and make hotel reservations? If so where?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

d1trupinoy said:


> *Do I go ahead and make hotel reservations? If so where? *


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So far, a few of us have rooms booked Sat. & Sun. at the Ramada Limited, I don't know what's available at this time, good luck!

Here's the link:http://www.the.ramada.com/santabarbara20803


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

i just check the Ramada site, and they have NO rooms for 4/11-4/12. is there any other hotels around that area that we could stay in?


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

d1trupinoy
check your pm.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

teknic330 said:


> *i just check the Ramada site, and they have NO rooms for 4/11-4/12. is there any other hotels around that area that we could stay in? *


Very strange, I just checked it again and there still is availability, maybe try at different times of the day. :dunno: 
Don't give up, the place is by no means small, they sould have plenty of rooms, it's not not like it's on the beach and in the middle of summer.

Hell, maybe call the 800 # and give them a try.:dunno:


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

*Im Staying at the Comfort Suites in Carpenteria*

Its 15 minutes away and only 90 bucks a night for 2 queens (3 poepl coming down with me). Sorry but 200 a night for 2 people is too much for me : ). I still wanna hang out with everyone though!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

teknic330 said:


> *i just check the Ramada site, and they have NO rooms for 4/11-4/12. is there any other hotels around that area that we could stay in? *


That was the same error I made - you have to stay two nights at the Ramada. If you specify 4/11 through 4/13 then they have (or at least had the last time I looked) reservations. If you're planning on heading home Saturday night, then you'll have to find another place to stay Friday night.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

are people heading down on Friday @ 11am?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

umnitza said:


> *are people heading down on Friday @ 11am? *


Matt, is that you????

Nope, for you and a bunch of us from the East Bay, it will be 9:00am Fri. 11 at Nordstom's, 11:00am is at In&Out Burger in Gilroy.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Ha!!! No way my wife's going to be ready by 9am :rofl: :rofl: 

I might have to "jet" over to Gilroy to meet up with y'all.

Have to "represent":tsk: :rofl:


----------



## Dwn2Race (Mar 6, 2003)

so whats the deal everyone is leaving on friday and staying till sunday ??? is there anyone planning on leaving sat. morning like very early in the morning and staying till sunday. please let me know wasup that way i can plan ahead. also where is this place that is 15mins away for way lesser then $200(hotel that is). thanks for the info

thanks,
John


----------



## geduardo (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry bro....all hotels are booked


----------



## teknic330 (Mar 4, 2003)

geduardo said:


> *Sorry bro....all hotels are booked *


  yea man sorry...:eeps:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Dwn2Race (Mar 6, 2003)

are you serious thats crazy !!! i guess ill try to book our time share then haha. that sucks though. thanks anyways 

thanks,
John


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

I paid $194 for 2 nights for a room with 2 queen beds at Comfort Suites in the town of Carpenteria which is just outside Santa Barbara. Check out Expedia.com


----------



## Dwn2Race (Mar 6, 2003)

thanks everyone. also if there is other places to stay please post them here that way i can find a place to stay because this would be my first bimmerfest and would really like to me in the mix hahaha. thanks

thanks,
John


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

damn i got lucky, ramada inn 150.50 per night 4/11-4/13 ill be there with a buncha friends, but im still looking for an m3 :rofl: . Woooooo Woooooooooo


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

The evite has been sent out! Sorry it took so long guys!!


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

*How do I get on the evite?*

I sent an email to baybimmers awhile back to be included on announcements... How do I get on the evite?


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: How do I get on the evite?*



d1trupinoy said:


> *I sent an email to baybimmers awhile back to be included on announcements... How do I get on the evite? *


If you sent an email to BayBimmerz then you should receive the evite. If for some reason you did not receive the evite please send another email to [email protected]


----------



## Dwn2Race (Mar 6, 2003)

I need to find a place to stay!!! Help me can someone please tell me some places.

Thanks,
John


----------



## miken168 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Anyone interested in caravaning EARLY saturday morning?*

I'll be headed down there around 5am or so and going straight to Cutter.

If anyone is interested, post here, it'd be nice to have some company on the dark open roads!


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

e28jay said:


> *The evite has been sent out! Sorry it took so long guys!! *


It's all good Jay, gives them a month to get their sh***tuff together.

People, do not give up on Ramada, there is NO way they can be sold out, stay on them and call if you can't get thru their website.
Does anyone need a room with 3 queens, I have one reserved at The Sandman Inn, but I don't want to stay there, I'm staying at the Ramada.

PM me if you're interested, I believe it's $147.00 for 3 people.


----------



## Dwn2Race (Mar 6, 2003)

hay bro i might get that room from you but i will let you know tomorrow. please email me at [email protected] to get some kinda contact number to swap infos about it. thanks

thanks,
John


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

yea, there is no way that all the hotels in santa barbara are sold out. check sites like orbitz.com, travelocity.com, and hotels.com. there's also some places outside of santa barbara, about 10/15 min away. i still need to book my room.

and yep, like what jay said, i got my evite. woo wooooooo!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW, I created a new reservation for myself at the Ramada to get a lower room rate (and cancelled the old one). I did this after I read Keith's post. Now, I'm going after a room with only one queen bed, but those, at least, appear to be available.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

shragon said:


> *yea, there is no way that all the hotels in santa barbara are sold out. check sites like orbitz.com, travelocity.com, and hotels.com. there's also some places outside of santa barbara, about 10/15 min away. i still need to book my room.
> 
> and yep, like what jay said, i got my evite. woo wooooooo! *


Geez Rob, you are the ultimate lagger, get that damn room booked  , "at the Ramada", not in "Carpinteria either!
Gots to hang out with the crew!:thumbup:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

lol :rofl: 

i'm booked at the ramada baybee!!

for those of you only planning to stay one night like myself, go to hotels.com. $120. (ramada.com won't let you book for one night only for some reason)

btw... are there any bay bimmerz decals so we can "represent" at bimmerfest?


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

shragon said:


> *lol :rofl:
> 
> i'm booked at the ramada baybee!!
> 
> ...


Sorry Rob, my appologies, after emailing Jay today, I found out that "he's" the ultimate lagger, he still hasn't booked a room yet. :banghead:

I will try to find out about the decals.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Keith said:


> *Sorry Rob, my appologies, after emailing Jay today, I found out that "he's" the ultimate lagger, he still hasn't booked a room yet. :banghead: *


I can throw a small dome tent in my trunk for him...


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

Keith said:


> *Sorry Rob, my appologies, after emailing Jay today, I found out that "he's" the ultimate lagger, he still hasn't booked a room yet. :banghead:
> 
> I will try to find out about the decals. *


tell him to book ASAP! rooms are still available!


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

shragon said:


> *tell him to book ASAP! rooms are still available! *


Yeh! book at the ramada inn, that's where i'm at :thumbup: how many of u other guys are there???


----------



## Kaisake (Apr 6, 2002)

shragon said:


> *tell him to book ASAP! rooms are still available! *


Still available? :eeps:


----------



## e28jay (Mar 31, 2002)

I know I am THE LAGGER!!!! Hey I been busy driving my newly suspensioned car around!!!!

I'll work on getting the stickers made before Bimmerfest. Anyone know of any good decal shops in the Bay?


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

Kaisake said:


> *Still available? :eeps: *


should be.

ramada.com requires you to book a minimum of two nights (4/11-4/13).

if you only want to stay one night (4/11-4/12), book it at hotels.com.



e28jay said:


> *I know I am THE LAGGER!!!! Hey I been busy driving my newly suspensioned car around!!!!
> 
> I'll work on getting the stickers made before Bimmerfest. Anyone know of any good decal shops in the Bay? *


i know of two places. email me, [email protected]


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: I had a great time!*



d1trupinoy said:


> *I just wanted everyone to know that I had a blast. It was my first Bimmerfest and it was memorable... Can't wait till next year :thumbup: *


Glad you could make it, your beautiful car represented well.
Hope to see you at future Bay Bimmerz events, check for upcoming events at baybimmerz.com!

Keith '95 Black 540


----------



## BNK (Apr 14, 2003)

heres some more pics

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290357129&congratulation_page=Y


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

oh ok, that's cool. Did anyone from the bay videotape at all? i want a video badly :yikes:


----------



## M3Style95 (Mar 24, 2003)

i got a lot of video footage but non on the way down there cuz i had no one in my car to film. but i know some other people had cameras. i will make a video as soon as i get my new computer. but i hope someone else makes one first.


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

alright cool


----------



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

*Many Pics*

Enjoy
http://www.ofoto.com/ShareLandingSi...e=true&Un=82517085&Um=34563266403.18469364803


----------

